# Umfrage zum 13. Teil der buffedStory



## smogpaster (25. November 2010)

Hallo,

stimmt hier über Teil 13 der buffedStory ab.


----------



## Rhazzar (25. November 2010)

Ein Drache "bittet" doch nicht... schon gar nicht ein schwarzer! 

Er sollte von ihr verlangen (!) sich um die Welpen zu kümmern worauf hin sie schnippisch wird und
auf der Meinung verharrt sich gar nichts sagen lassen zu müssen...

Oh, sollte wohl besser aufhören...


----------



## Parabella (25. November 2010)

ich gehe davon aus das der drache ultra genervt ist und seine Frau bzw die mutter der beiden sucht , bzw lyria auträgt das zu tun . 
als gegenleistung würde er sie vieleicht nach hause bringen .


----------



## Druidna (25. November 2010)

Thalis hat etwas das den Drachen Ultra mächtig macht und sie darf es ihm aber auf keinen Fall geben


----------



## DenniBoy16 (25. November 2010)

der dialog wird ungefähr so ablaufen
drache: "endlich ... ich habe so lange nach dir gesucht obi-wan kenobi"
lyria: "ich bin nicht obi-wan sondern lyria schwarzdrache"
drache: "achso ... na dann habe ich euch eben gesucht lyria"
lyria: "aber ihr habt nach einem obi-wan kenobi gesucht"
drache: "egal AUF DIE KNIE VOR DEINEM GOTT ... ähhm drachen"


sorry mir ist nach 9 stundem in einem stickigem raum etwas langweilig


----------



## Danalina (30. November 2010)

wie immer drache ^^


----------



## Parabella (21. Dezember 2010)

Huhu wann gehts endlich weiter?


----------

